# Fatality in Brainerd, TN



## Currently (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_183667.asp

Man Killed In Brainerd When Tree Falls On Him
posted September 9, 2010

A man was killed Thursday when a tree limb that he was trying to cut down fell and hit him in the head. 

The victim was hired by the resident at 623 Belle Vista Dr. He and an associate were in the back yard clearing wood debris and cutting branches from a tree. 

According to a witness, he had winched a very heavy branch of the tree when it became stuck. As he attempted to loosen it, the branch slipped free and swung out from the winch hitting him in the head and knocking him off the ladder that he was standing on. 

The blow was fatal and he was pronounced dead on the scene.

Crews with the Chattanooga Fire Department and a tree cutting service had to remove the remaining tree branches before the victim could be removed. 

It is not known whether the victim was licensed and bonded to perform the tree removal service, but he was acting as an independent contractor at the time of the incident. 

His name will not be released until his family has been notified.


----------

